# Parser



## schlaubie (7. Dez 2006)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit den Parser mitzuteilen das er diesen Teil jetzt nicht Validieren soll.


----------



## clemson (7. Dez 2006)

ja, wenn du uns verrätst welchen du verwendest...


----------



## schlaubie (8. Dez 2006)

Hat sich erledigt danke


----------

